# dog box mats?



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

What do some of you recomend for comfort in your dog boxs?Something like NatsMats,etc.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I have rubber horse mats cut to fit the boxes. Theyre pretty good-


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Billie said:


> I have rubber horse mats cut to fit the boxes. Theyre pretty good-



I do too.

I just put some "anti Fatigue" mats (I've always called them 'Bar mats') in the boat to keep the dogs off the aluminum, they were available at Home Depot. The horse mats are much thicker, but much harder to cut.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I didn't have much luck with stall mats. Some dogs, when it was hot and they were wet, would break out in a rash from the rubber.

The anit fatigue mats I tried and some dogs thought they were a mighty fine chew toy. They didn't last long.

I have the hard Natmats now and like them, except they are really hard. This summer on summer trip some dogs had a few raw spots from them, but then they were on the truck alot more.

Angie


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

TSC sells 25"x31" rubber mats that are similiar to Nats' for $6.75 each. A lot cheap to replace for those chewers. The water runs right thru the also.
I have 10 of them in my dawg trailer...........


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Polock said:


> TSC sells 25"x31" rubber mats that are similiar to Nats' for $6.75 each. A lot cheap to replace for those chewers. The water runs right thru the also.
> I have 10 of them in my dawg trailer...........


What's TSC?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Nevermind.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> Polock said:
> 
> 
> > TSC sells 25"x31" rubber mats that are similiar to Nats' for $6.75 each. A lot cheap to replace for those chewers. The water runs right thru the also.
> ...


Fine,,, I'll ask. What's TSC and where can you find them? Never afraid to look dumb regards...... :lol: 

Angie


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

TSC = Tractor Supply Company

Google is your friend :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> TSC = Tractor Supply Company
> 
> Google is your friend :wink:


  

Thankyou very much!!!!

I used them and didn't like them. They may be cheap, but not when you have to keep replacing them......

Angie


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

We have three quarted inch rubber mats that are normally used in horse trailers. They have worked excellent and we haven't had one try to chew on them.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

lilhank said:


> What do some of you recomend for comfort in your dog boxs?Something like NatsMats,etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


Contact Sport Court and find out if they have a job in your area. I got leftovers from a job and it works great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

*mats*

I bought black rubber anti fatigue mats from Home depot they work great very easy to hose off I use them as a line mat and in the cages. 
Cindy


----------

